# Tainted water



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

How can I get rid of a tainted water taste, 
Tried miltons & tank cleaning crystals, now trying sterident.

*Help!!!!!*


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
We have found the only real way for drinking water is to filter it with something like Nature Pure I know it is expensive but it is well worth it. We use a seperate tap for all drinking, tea, coffee water.
Regards
Richard


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You could fit a in-line filter cost about £20 & last about six months,or
even easier try a Britta.

Hope i've helped.

I'd thought miltons sterilising tablets would have worked,then flush through with trusted water.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does it taste as if the taint is coming from the water tank itself -eg plasticky perhaps ? or is it the water you picked up that was tainted ?

A TCP taste is not uncommon in water and makes tea etc taste foul. According to Anglian Water Board, who have written quite a treatise on the subject, that is caused by components added to the water in processing reacting with specific plastics in the seals on your kettle or even the van fresh water tank or pipework.

http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/index.php?sectionid=164&parentid=&contentid=581

There are tank cleaners that you can buy - Aquapure for one - if you have picked up tainted water or just want ot clean the tank after storage.

If you have the TCP taste then, from experience, it varies as to the source of the water you fill up with. We always fill several TEsco plastic milk bottles for drinking water and they can be binned if we pick up TCP tasting water.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Has this taste just come about, or is it a long standing issue? 

When I was in France earlier this year, I filled up and noticed a taste to the water. In the end I had to completely drain the tanks and the boiler, rinse out several time with fresh water and restock. 

I did not use any of the cleaners etc. 

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try and check whether the taint is originating from your filler hose or the onboard tank. I had a hose that tainted the fresh water, took me a couple of months to realise it.


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

>>see this thread<<

This was dscussed recently. Lots of good info to digest 

Carol


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, we got a tainting problem while in France last year, initially I suspected the supply but it remained after flushing and refilling at another site. I eventually suspected my filling hose, it was a green one of the roll up cassette type sold as a camping/caravan filling hose. I replaced it with a blue food grade one and haven't had a problem since. I think that the non food grade types eventually break down after a certain time (how long is a piece of string) and release plasticiser or something else noxious.


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

I had the same problem with tainted water, it was caused by green garden hose, 
I now use the blue hose and have not had any problems since.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The only time I have had tainted water was the same TCP taste as reported by Grizzly which was caused by a food grade hose bought from a yacht chandler for serious money! I ran 1000's of gallons through it and it still tasted bad. Switched to using a garden hose no problems since :lol:


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

The water at the source is fine, its only when its in the tank that it gains the tang/taint.
Thank's for all your suggestions, hadn't thought of the hose though!

I will let you know if I fine the cause.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, I assume that all of you who use garden hose to fill you drinking water would also be happy if your local used it to transfer your beer from cellar to tap and your dairy your milk from cow to carton. As a side effect it should help reduce prices if they didn't have to invest in the extra cost of using food grade stuff. BUT why are they required NOT to use any old hose, or is 'food safety' all about screwing the consumer cloaked in health issues !!!!!
If garden hose is not good enough for my beer and milk, then it is certainly not good enough for mother natures water.
Colin


----------



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

For what it's worth, after I had renewed all the house downstairs plumbing in one go, I was left with an intermittent metallic taste from the kitchen cold water tap. It took a long while to pin down what it was but eventually I replaced the (new) flexible metal braided tap connector.

When I'd removed it and sniffed it I was instantly taken back to the horrible rubbery smell of the dentist's anaesthetic equipment. I took the connectors back to the merchants and they agreed that very occasionally hoses can cause a taint. They gave me a replacement set which have been fine.

The bad taste had been more noticeable in the morning after water had been absorbing the taint in the connector all night. If there was a frequent throughput of water it was hardly detectable. We had been blaming the water company for nocturnally messing about with their chemicals in the mains supply. 

In the MH now, Madam Moley can spot tainted water from two yards, about the distance from the tap to her perch. In the first few months of ownership of the Bessie E410 I received plenty of grumbles about the water quality. I read through MHF posts on the subject and decided I would try and find the cause of this second water challenge.

I started by filling the fresh water tank to overflowing and then left the MH on the drive untouched for over two weeks. It's easy to get at the fresh water tank's inspection cover and so I dipped the tank with a beaker and asked Madam to quality test it, (without telling her it was "old" water).

Fine, was the verdict! I then tried the shower room tap and that was ok. When we tried the kitchen tap, it was unquestionably tainted.
So now, we run off about a "pipeful" of kitchen water and largely don't have any serious tainted water problems. 

It's possible the van's tap connector might be the culprit but I decided the problem wasn't "service affecting" enough to warrant journeys to the dealer.

Undoubtedly, different sites around the country have their own flavour of water but never quite the same as being "tainted".

Pete


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I tried the crystals and Miltons it had no affect, I then remember someone had written that the dealers use Sterident, with nothing to lose I thought I would give them a try, I bought a tube (£1.20) containing 30 tablets and put all of them into the tank, filled with water and ran through the taps then left it for 24 hours, I must say the result were amazing the taint/tang had completely disappeared.
I know what Ill be using from now on.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Does the Steradent container list the ingredients?

I would be very surprised if it did not contain either sodium hyposulphite (aka expensive Milton) or sodium hypochloride (aka expensive Domestos).

Think I have got the chemical formulae correct - it has been a long day!


----------

